# My Leopard gecko Loves Waxworms!



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

he ate 10 of them which is about the same amount mealworms i usually feed him. I just bought them to see if hed like them and i put in 5 to start and he ate one and was like WTF these arent mealworms! then he ate all five and was like







all man i ate em all and kept lookin in his dish thinkin more would appear so i put in 5 more and he ate those up real fast and was like







oya baby!








Anyway im gana do a lil pic thing where i put the pics i took in order that they happened and put wat i think he was thinking! Enjoy!








~Wat did he put in my food bowl???
View attachment 63762

~Im gana try one.
View attachment 63764

~That was delicious!








View attachment 63766

~Where did they go!








View attachment 63768

~Sweet he put more in!








View attachment 63769

~Dang gone already...








View attachment 63770

~O well it was good well it lasted!








View attachment 63771


Well there are a couple pics of my beautiful male leopard gecko! He shure loves those waxworms...

*B-rad*


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

NICE PICS AND Leopard gecko


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice lookin gecko

My pac man frogs love wax worms too


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I'd be carefull with the amout of waxies you feed them. They are very high in fat, don't really contain much else of any nutritional value. Leopard geckos have also been known to become "addicted" to them and stop eating anything elso. This can lead to problems as they are such an unhealthy food.

They are only really much good for fattening up unhealthy/gravid geckos or feeding them once every week or so as a treat.

Great pics tho!


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

ty, i have heard of leos gettin addicted to them(its like crack to them)anyway i will do exactly wat u said and only use them as a treat once in awhile. like i said ty to everyone for ur comments and ty to burf for ur advice


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

pretty gecko


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

burf is right, maybe 1 or 2 a week as a treat but personally i stick to crickets. Waxworms are fed on honey lol, so they are just the equivalent of us eating sweets...i mean 'candy'.


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

hey PunkRockSkater39

i see you are located in brea i am actually very close to there. Have you been to la habra pets located at beach blvd, and la habra blvd? i am a very loyal customer to them its a really great place so check it out if you havent.


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

sweet lookin gecko man


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Hehe cool. He sure enjoyed himself. He is quite the looker too!


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

any whole tank shots


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

He seems to like them.........


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

hahaha douchebag brad whats up my nakka hahaha damn brah its still doing good i see aight call me later brah if you are at Tongs then i need you to hook me up aight peace

p.s i heard you look like a *** with that shaved head of yours hahaha (nate told me)


----------

